# Foobar 2000 Screenshot Thread



## Crazy*Carl

I was wondering if you guys could post pictures of your Foobar 2000 interface in action. I want to get some ideas of good setups and learn a little more about it. Thanks to all who post.


----------



## MrKazador

I like it very simple


----------



## krmathis

On my X200 laptop at work...


----------



## RedSky0




----------



## gurubhai




----------



## tosehee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gurubhai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_

_

 

That's nice GUI


----------



## jenneth

Just a simple skin.


----------



## danne




----------



## mattcalf

Here's mine.


----------



## ROBSCIX




----------



## Emtezetwo




----------



## bcpk

Mine's very basic..


----------



## Lil' Knight




----------



## Whig Bong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *danne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

Nice skin Where'd you get it?


----------



## koven

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

Wow, that's real nice, what skin is this?


----------



## Whig Bong




----------



## ROBSCIX

There are many great skins around.


----------



## | Scorpio |




----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, that's real nice, what skin is this?_

 

It's foo flow.


----------



## centerfold

Fear simplicity!


----------



## Apocalypsee

centerfold, that is very nice. I love how it manage files/album/artists

 This is mine, simple. I just want a simple music player and nothing more


----------



## HeatFan12




----------



## danne

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Whig Bong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice skin Where'd you get it?_

 

All creds to this guy for an awsome theme:
FooNight v1.1c by ~qwasio on deviantART

 Ive also got the ASIO and ALAC plugin, that you can get off the foobar site.


----------



## Cankin




----------



## RicHSAD

Simple but functional.


----------



## Crazy*Carl

What addon is that to get the play lists in a column?


----------



## ROBSCIX

I wish there were more of the higher quality skins around.


----------



## ROBSCIX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Crazy*Carl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What addon is that to get the play lists in a column?_

 

Maybe Columns UI?
 not sure.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RicHSAD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Simple but functional. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Very neat. I like it.
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Crazy*Carl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What addon is that to get the play lists in a column?_

 

foobar2000: Components Repository - Album list panel


----------



## leberserkfury

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mattcalf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 can i copy this skin/set up??


----------



## HeadDoc

This thread inspired me to play around with my UI. Thanks!





 Kameleon rocks!


----------



## CodeToad

This dude is on the cutting edge with f2k design:

Br3tt


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CodeToad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This dude is on the cutting edge with f2k design:

Br3tt_

 


 Yes, Br3tt is da man....Mine is IbizaV2 from him....Cutting edge indeed..I have tried several of his but settled on Ibiza...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 If you never tried his configs, it takes a bit of getting used to and a few tweaks once you read everything through and tailor it to your liking...But when you are finished it rocks big time...


----------



## ROBSCIX

I have been messing with a few of his configs today. The man has some skills...for sure.


----------



## munchzilla

sorry about the filesize... don't have any good jpeg compressing program and paint jpegs are horrible.
 made this one myself with just columns UI and latest version of foobar2000


----------



## Crazy*Carl

Just a bunch of eye candy, same with the windows vista aero theme.


----------



## slavazh

this is mine, simple and clean.


----------



## roadtonowhere08

Kameleon truly is a work of art. The designer should be very proud of himself. I cannot see myself ever wanting another configuration.


----------



## Graphicism

keeping it simple...


----------



## gevorg

I used to mess with Foobar configs until I found J.River. Now my foobar is just a simple and quick media player:


----------



## Bloodoath

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *danne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

This is my skin too.


----------



## HeatFan12

Kameleon does rock...Just installed it on my new Windows 7 laptop....Again, Br3tt has some serious skills...


----------



## leeperry

just because I like minimalism


----------



## ROBSCIX

Just started messing with Xchange, whoa nice configuration options.


----------



## geremy

Here is my very simple foobar home console. My work one is slightly different. I like it.


----------



## adrift

Took me forever to figure out how to configure the stupid thing and I still think that its visually far too chaotic looking, but here's mine. 







 fixed.


----------



## _Spanky_

Mine: (Br3tt makes awesome stuff)


----------



## ROBSCIX

Those are both Xchange! That one is pretty slick and the configurations options are just endless.
 Very nice!


----------



## adrift

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ROBSCIX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Those are both Xchange! That one is pretty slick and the configurations options are just endless.
 Very nice!_

 

Yep, I love the configuration options. I just think its a bit loud looking. I'd love to find something with the same amount of toys but a more minimal looking design.


----------



## sleepybrown

WOW you guys have some talent! Where can one learn how to create skins for foobar?


----------



## adrift

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sleepybrown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_WOW you guys have some talent! Where can one learn how to create skins for foobar?_

 

Not my talent:
http://br3tt.deviantart.com/art/Xcha...5-1b-130750625

 Some really nice skins in this thread. Really like Lil' Knight's, Heatfan's, gevorg's, and Graphicism. All very nice, pleasing to the eye designs. I was really limited in my choices it seems because I'm running a later version of Foobar.


----------



## koven

is there a guide somewhere on how to install f2k skins?

 it seems very confusing


----------



## adrift

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is there a guide somewhere on how to install f2k skins?

 it seems very confusing_

 

It is very confusing. Took me some long hours trying to figure it all out. Once I got it figured out it was pretty simple. It also depends on how old or new your version of Foobar is. The newer versions are skinned in a different way.

 The Xchange skin by Br3tt has a decent guide included. There was a couple of things I was hung up on, but finally figured out. For instance, the guide doesn't clarify that one of the folders it mentions doesn't actually exist in Foobar, you have to create it yourself before you dump the files in. That took me a long time to figure out. Another issue was figuring out how to add the correct "components" to get a build working. Br3tt has a link to all of his components on the link to deviantart I added. If anyone has questions let me know. I had a hard time finding help getting foobar up and running, and the "official" forums like hydrogenaudio seems a bit cold to new users, and I found the technical talk there pretty confusing.


----------



## Crazy*Carl

You guys must spend as much time making these fubar 2000 customizations as listening to music. 

 Itunes: in. Foobar2000: out. 

 Itunes should have wasapi support working real soon anyways.


----------



## adrift

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Crazy*Carl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You guys must spend as much time making these fubar 2000 customizations as listening to music. 

 Itunes: in. Foobar2000: out. 

 Itunes should have wasapi support working real soon anyways._

 

It took me a couple days forcing myself to get through it. I'm sure most of the folks in this thread had a far less hard time figuring it all out. The sad thing is that with an up to date good guide I could have had it set up in about 5 minutes. Recently setup foobar on a friends computer with ASIO in about that time. It'd be nice if foobar came preconfigured...


----------



## EmptyTalk

I like many of these configs, but it just seems too difficult to set up and figure out. too bad for a simpleton like me.

 @adrift - Rudimentary Peni? talk about obscure. I've got that Farce EP buried somewhere in the garage. good stuff.


----------



## adrift

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EmptyTalk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I like many of these configs, but it just seems too difficult to set up and figure out. too bad for a simpleton like me.

 @adrift - Rudimentary Peni? talk about obscure. I've got that Farce EP buried somewhere in the garage. good stuff._

 

Yeah I love Rudimentary. Great stuff.


----------



## ROBSCIX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Crazy*Carl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You guys must spend as much time making these fubar 2000 customizations as listening to music. 

 Itunes: in. Foobar2000: out. 

 Itunes should have wasapi support working real soon anyways._

 

I mess around with configs as I am listening to music.
 I like my players to look great and have the features and options I want.


----------



## ROBSCIX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EmptyTalk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I like many of these configs, but it just seems too difficult to set up and figure out. too bad for a simpleton like me.

 @adrift - Rudimentary Peni? talk about obscure. I've got that Farce EP buried somewhere in the garage. good stuff._

 

You just make sure you have the right components installed and make sure the right files are where they should be and that is it.


----------



## adrift

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ROBSCIX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You just make sure you have the right components installed and make sure the right files are where they should be and that is it._

 

For the complete novice with little spare time it seems a bit tougher than that. I'm pretty computer savvy (work in IT as a software tester), and I had a tough time getting it all together at first.


----------



## HeatFan12

Thanks adrift.....

 I'm a big fan of Br3tt's configs......It's funny when I first came across them, I had all sorts of problems installing them and would send him emails and he always responded, but I drove him crazy..lol...Once I got the hang of it, it was pretty straightforward...

 The thing to keep in mind- Panels UI goes up to Foobar 9.5.2...Columns UI is current. So when you see a config in Panels UI that you like and you have Foobar 9.6.8 it won't work....

 Also, Br3tt's configs are fcl import....He basically sets it all up for you...You just have to follow the steps up to the import time and after....

 I have several PCs all w/ Foobar w/ different configs and what I have found helpful for me is that I keep a copy of my current Foobar components folder on a flash drive. If I install a new config and add or remove previous components and don't like it, all I have to do is copy and paste my previous components folder and that's it.....
 Now, when I had 9.5.2 and 9.6.8 that's a different story because older components won't work with the newer Foobar....I had copies of 2 different components for each...WASAPI etc.......But, I recently updated everything to 9.6.8 so no more worries....

 To me, Foobar is an awesome player and powerhouse with many benefits. Tweaking it to your liking is just part of the glorious journey....


----------



## Crazy*Carl

iTunes is simple and amazing out of the "box". Ya its a resource hog and doesn't have bit perfect playback YET, but so what?


----------



## adrift

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Crazy*Carl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_iTunes is simple and amazing out of the "box". Ya its a resource hog and doesn't have bit perfect playback YET, but so what?_

 

its cool my brotha its cool. I like itunes too. Its my primary player on my macbook.


----------



## DoYouRight

Im running Ibiza from Br3tt atm but Im installing Kameleon. Mr Miami got me hooked on this guys stuff.


----------



## ROBSCIX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Crazy*Carl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_iTunes is simple and amazing out of the "box". Ya its a resource hog and doesn't have bit perfect playback YET, but so what?_

 

If Itunes offers everything you want then why start the Foobar thread?
 Not bad player for some but I like players with a bit more options and features to them. To each their own though..


----------



## Crazy*Carl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ROBSCIX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If Itunes offers everything you want then why start the Foobar thread?
 Not bad player for some but I like players with a bit more options and features to them. To each their own though.._

 

I am trying to learn


----------



## panda

is there a guide for computer illiterate people? i just want a very simple and clean setup. no album art, visualization, etc. just good organization and layout of the music.


----------



## adrift

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *panda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is there a guide for computer illiterate people? i just want a very simple and clean setup. no album art, visualization, etc. just good organization and layout of the music._

 

Not that I was able to find.


----------



## ROBSCIX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *panda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is there a guide for computer illiterate people? i just want a very simple and clean setup. no album art, visualization, etc. just good organization and layout of the music._

 

Just run the default player then. Maybe install 1 or 2 UI plugins to help with layout and organization of media files.


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

Playing David TMX a french band that produce free music.

 I prefer a simple player rather than a over complicated thing like other skins, i just created a simple skin using column ui quick setup.


----------



## adrift

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Omega17TheTrue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



 Playing David TMX a french band that produce free music.

 I prefer a simple player rather than a over complicated thing like other skins, i just created a simple skin using column ui quick setup._

 

nice Halloween theme


----------



## adrift

I think I'm going to whip up a super simple guide to applying the Xchange theme to Foobar today. I'll keep this thread updated when I do.


----------



## ROBSCIX

I had similar difficulty as you posted about this skin. Just not knowing where to put the folders. Once that was done it all falls into place. I spent a bunch of time on it just as you did trying to get the skin working properly. I I think it would have been nice to find a reasonable guide on installing this skin. You could make a generic skin install guide as some have no idea on how to install anything in Foobar.


----------



## apatN




----------



## adrift

Very clean apatN. I like it.


----------



## cravenz

how in tarnations do i change the skin on foobar? lol


----------



## EnOYiN

This is mine:







 Absolutely nothing special, but it works like it should.


----------



## gkl

Simple, easy on resources





 edit:
 somehow the colours got changed. The stripes aren't really that pronounced.


----------



## tehdoom

found on hydrogenaudio i believe


----------



## kaptenmlaar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

what skin is this..?

 i think i love this one..


----------



## apatN

^ None. I made it using some simple components. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad you like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can list the different components for you when I am home.


----------



## JulioCat2

Here it is


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kaptenmlaar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what skin is this..?

 i think i love this one.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Here are all the components used. It uses column_ui so make sure you have it. I love this current setup. It is very lightweight (no library helps a lot) and lovely to look at imo.


----------



## unl3a5h3d

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cravenz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how in tarnations do i change the skin on foobar? lol_

 

Here watch this:
YouTube - Another Foo_king Tutorial: Foobar2000 - The Basics


----------



## guyx1992

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gurubhai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_IMG]http://thumbnails8.imagebam.com/5255/5a223052544859.gif[/IMG]_

 

hey, can you zip your foobar folder and upload it? I really like your setup and I'm a complete noob with foobar2k


----------



## denydog

Thanks to all the great examples on this thread, I finally got the motivation and confidence to skin my foobar.

 I won't bother posting a screenshot because I'm just using Br3TT's Curacao. He has provided enough information and instructions that I was able to figure it out.


----------



## ROBSCIX

Curacao, is nice but I like some of his newer work. To each their own.


----------



## hmalbrt

My Foobar screenshot is attached. It has album art (front & back) along with a review from All Music that is turned into a JPEG and called "disc."

 Harold Albert
 Bangkok, Thailand


----------



## Bredin

Simple...


----------



## ROBSCIX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *denydog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks to all the great examples on this thread, I finally got the motivation and confidence to skin my foobar.

 I won't bother posting a screenshot because I'm just using Br3TT's Curacao. He has provided enough information and instructions that I was able to figure it out._

 

Sure, the best thing to do is just dive in and figure out how it all works.


----------



## Crazy*Carl

Aright, after an initial struggle getting foobar to do what I like, I know have a setup that I like enough to start with. I really like how foobar is such a tiny program compared to most other media programs. So here is my initial setup:


----------



## Jonnoh

Im running Br3tts Xchange and it set minimize to tray. Im not a fan of minimize to tray but cant find where it is to turn it off. Is there any way to change this without going into default user interface options? If I go back to default user interface and set the option accordingly, when I switch back to Xchange will everything work as before?


----------



## Jonnoh

oh and heres my screenie and second post to head fi. Ive been lurking here for a few weeks.


----------



## Jonnoh

nvm found it, if anyone else finds this annoying and is in the same boat as I was it's in the columns ui preferences. Dont know how I missed that.


----------



## ROBSCIX

Looks like Xchange 2.X?


----------



## DoYouRight

Here is my kameleon it is worlds better than ibiza.


----------



## DeusEx

Where do you guys go to find cool-looking skins/themes?


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where do you guys go to find cool-looking skins/themes?_

 


 Have fun...deviantART: where ART meets application!


----------



## mickbali123

Thanks its looking cool.


----------



## Bloodoath

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *danne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

delete


----------



## Sharinglungs

Skin for Foobar is GoshaBar


----------



## Bredin

It is now COMPLETE!

 Clickable


----------



## squall343




----------



## JAChichorro

Here is mine, I don't really like having the album art nor many colors onscreen.


----------



## plonter

wow! all these themes look awsome, I don't want to ruin the fun here with silly questions, but can I please have a short explenation on how to download and install/configure one of this?
 I already have the link to the deviant art site..where do i go from there?
 thanks.


----------



## ROBSCIX

Here is my latest config:






 This config has alot of wow factor when I put it up on the HDTV during parties.
 Also all controlled by remote.

 This guy has some of the best Foobar skins/themes there are.


----------



## crisscross

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *plonter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wow! all these themes look awsome, I don't want to ruin the fun here with silly questions, but can I please have a short explenation on how to download and install/configure one of this?
 I already have the link to the deviant art site..where do i go from there?
 thanks._

 

Second this.. anyone?


----------



## RedSky0

A number of these come from here:

Br3tt

 Just follow the instructions, should not take you more than 15 minutes.


----------



## crisscross

Thanks RedSky


----------



## kuben




----------



## xone13

got it off deviant art.


----------



## pompon

Something clean look for work use:
 (we not permit to use WEB for security reason ... so no bio...)


----------



## pompon

double post


----------



## ROBSCIX

That Dark one is a nice skin also. I used that for quite awhile...There are many great skins out there for this player.


----------



## Patu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *danne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

I use this skin also. It's called Foonight and is available here.


----------



## oohms

I'm an old school winamp 2.x fan, and i set up foobar the same way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All the music is sorted by folder structure, and i know where things are, despite there being tens of thousands of songs


----------



## ROBSCIX

Put some style to that baby! I use my players conencted to a big screen also for get-togethers I like having all the extars for peopl to "oogle" over when they are here.
 Add in a remote control and all is good. I like Winamp also though..


----------



## Crazy*Carl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ROBSCIX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Put some style to that baby! I use my players conencted to a big screen also for get-togethers I like having all the extars for peopl to "oogle" over when they are here.
 Add in a remote control and all is good. I like Winamp also though.._

 

Don't listen to this. He like many is just a sucker for eye candy. I think that simple and effective is far superior to something that looks pretty. Ultimatly its personal preference, but I am overwhelmed by the amount of eye candy crap that coats technology today.

 I Like that setup oohms. Here is mine:


----------



## ROBSCIX

Don't listen to what? Oh ok...pull of the skin and look at nothing...Ah much better!
 A skin player works just as easily as the stock or slightly modified one.
 If they are too tricky for you that is OK...stick with the beginnner setup.


----------



## bcpk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ROBSCIX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't listen to what? Oh ok...pull of the skin and look at nothing...Ah much better!
 A skin player works just as easily as the stock or slightly modified one.
 If they are too tricky for you that is OK...stick with the beginnner setup._

 

"beginner" - could you be any more condescending?

 It's for listening to music, not looking at.


----------



## HeatFan12

LOL...C'mon guys, everyone knows the better it looks, the better the music sounds...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have to admit ROB, when I first started using configs by Br3tt a while back, I was pulling my hair out...lol. I was switching from 9.5.2 for Panels then 9.6.8, then with my network drive some components were acting up. A few script changes so I can display artists the way I wanted etc... Once I got the hang of it, that was it. No turning back...It is not only the looks, different tabs have different features and it is just overall easier once you get the hang of it...

 In reference to hooking it up to the HD tv, it's awesome. I plug my 7 laptop with Kameleon every once in a while. The wife even has to say "wow' that looks great then she says let me pick an album and mess with those tabs and arrows...lol

 But again- different strokes for different folks and it is all good as long as the music sounds great...


----------



## bcpk

red stripes make cars go faster


----------



## Crazy*Carl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ROBSCIX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't listen to what? Oh ok...pull of the skin and look at nothing...Ah much better!
 A skin player works just as easily as the stock or slightly modified one.
 If they are too tricky for you that is OK...stick with the beginnner setup._

 

It has nothing to do with being a beginner or a veteran foobar user. The point is you don't need a fancy looking interface to effectively listen to music. Its just *eye candy*. It makes it "look" better, which I guess alot of people like. However I see it as useless garbage that only gets in the way. It makes technology appeal to average people who care more about looks than functionality. The same is true for the windows vista/7 "aero theme"


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcpk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_red stripes make cars go faster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The mind is a powerful thing...lol...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Crazy*Carl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It has nothing to do with being a beginner or a veteran foobar user. The point is you don't need a fancy looking interface to effectively listen to music. Its just *eye candy*. It makes it "look" better, which I guess alot of people like. However I see it as useless garbage that only gets in the way. It makes technology appeal to average people who care more about looks than functionality. The same is true for the windows vista/7 "aero theme"_

 

You da man Carl...lol---You started this thread for some input and we did what you asked to help you...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 From your opening post-

  Quote:


 I was wondering if you guys could post pictures of your Foobar 2000 interface in action. I want to get some ideas of good setups and learn a little more about it. Thanks to all who post.


----------



## Leto Atreides II

Keeping it simple 

simple.jpg


----------



## ROBSCIX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Crazy*Carl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It has nothing to do with being a beginner or a veteran foobar user. The point is you don't need a fancy looking interface to effectively listen to music. Its just *eye candy*. It makes it "look" better, which I guess alot of people like. However I see it as useless garbage that only gets in the way. It makes technology appeal to average people who care more about looks than functionality. The same is true for the windows vista/7 "aero theme"_

 

Whoa...it was a joke. I couldn't care less how you want to set up your system or player. However, somehow suggesting that I have limited functionality because of a skin is kinda off the mark to say the least.
 If you want your player to look all simple...knock yourself out.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Most skins are designed to allow more funcitonality rather then hinder it.
 Try a few, you might find one you like.


----------



## ROBSCIX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeatFan12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LOL...C'mon guys, everyone knows the better it looks, the better the music sounds...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to admit ROB, when I first started using configs by Br3tt a while back, I was pulling my hair out...lol. I was switching from 9.5.2 for Panels then 9.6.8, then with my network drive some components were acting up. A few script changes so I can display artists the way I wanted etc... Once I got the hang of it, that was it. No turning back...It is not only the looks, different tabs have different features and it is just overall easier once you get the hang of it...

 In reference to hooking it up to the HD tv, it's awesome. I plug my 7 laptop with Chameleon every once in a while. The wife even has to say "wow' that looks great then she says let me pick an album and mess with those tabs and arrows...lol

 But again- different strokes for different folks and it is all good as long as the music sounds great...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I mess with the skin because I like to figure out how they program the different function and modify the skin myself. They can be tricky at first and I think that is why some shy away or make excuses not to use them.

 Funny that a person asks to see what people are using and then gets down on them because they are using something that looks better then some win 95 player.

 To each their own.


----------



## Bloodoath

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ROBSCIX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whoa...it was a joke. I couldn't care less how you want to set up your system or player. However, somehow suggesting that I have limited functionality because of a skin is kinda off the mark to say the least.
 If you want your player to look all simple...knock yourself out.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Most skins are designed to allow more funcitonality rather then hinder it.
 Try a few, you might find one you like._

 

On the Money.


----------



## Uri Cohen




----------



## razmajazz

I like the simplicity and stability of Default UI and with minimal effort you can add a little eye candy to make it look decent too.
 I wish there was a component for browsing albums by cover art. With the DUI SDK finally out maybe I'll get my wish before long.


----------



## Crazy*Carl

Album art... lol, whats that. I thought music was for the ears, not the eyes?


----------



## ROBSCIX

Nice to see details about what your listening to? Also works great for keeping your music organized. On my player, all the albums are shown and are easy to navigate...instead of looking through 1000's of songs listings to find one. Just pick the album you want to listen to or playlists..etc.

 To each their own though.


----------



## ROBSCIX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *razmajazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I like the simplicity and stability of Default UI and with minimal effort you can add a little eye candy to make it look decent too.
 I wish there was a component for browsing albums by cover art. With the DUI SDK finally out maybe I'll get my wish before long._

 

What? I only browse by albums to keep things organized. I use a few of the avilable skins though. Some of them use Chronoflow which puts your albums in a stack and allows you to thumb through them using the mouse wheel. -I also use aremote when I have the player on on the big screen during parties and Holidays.
 Most allow you to list the albums for sorting.

 Maybe you should check some of them out, or as you said program a new UI program,,etc. I have been messing with scriptings etc. Not quite tot that level yet though.


----------



## jenneth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *razmajazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wish there was a component for browsing albums by cover art. With the DUI SDK finally out maybe I'll get my wish before long._

 

You can try the Graphical Browser. It works with the latest version of Foobar. There are some interesting FB2K skins in the #foo-nation deviantART gallery


----------



## ROBSCIX

Forgot about that plugin. Many of the skins offer graphical browsers as they make sorting and organization so much easier. Atleast for me anyway...

 Let's see your Skin Jenneth, are you a default guy or skinned out? -J/K.


----------



## jenneth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ROBSCIX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Let's see your Skin Jenneth, are you a default guy or skinned out? -J/K._

 

I really can't stand the DUI, too plain for my liking. As for my skin, it's the Snowflakes V2 on the gallery. I'm sort of working on a Coverflow based skin at the moment--


----------



## razmajazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jenneth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You can try the Graphical Browser. It works with the latest version of Foobar. There are some interesting FB2K skins in the #foo-nation deviantART gallery_

 

I'm familiar with that and it's what I'm looking for but unfortunately it's just for Columns UI at the moment. I'm not willing to give up Default UI. There is a note in that thread about another similar project for Default UI so there's still hope.


----------



## jenneth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *razmajazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm familiar with that and it's what I'm looking for but unfortunately it's just for Columns UI at the moment. I'm not willing to give up Default UI. There is a note in that thread about another similar project for Default UI so there's still hope._

 

Ah I see, yeah, I read something about a DUI compatible Album-Art based browser coming in the near future. Hopefully it'll actually happen this time.


----------



## ROBSCIX

@Jenneth cool. Coverflow? I though it was Chronoflow? Anyway..
 I don't like the DUI either way too plain and inaccesible. I like have everything right there and easy to see and work with. YMMV.
 I am using Kameleon right now...


----------



## jenneth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ROBSCIX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Coverflow? I though it was Chronoflow?_

 

You're right, it is the Chronoflow.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ROBSCIX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am using Kameleon right now..._

 

It's a very nice skin. I wonder what Brett is working on now...


----------



## ROBSCIX

The guy has some great ideas and is highly talented for skinning...I have been using this one for while as it has many features that everybody likes.





 There is more then just me in the house the GF like the lyrics for her songs.
 The little arrow above the top album will pull the entire album list across for browsing. 




 I have it all setup for remote also so I can control it sitting on the couch during parties. Everybody wants to mess with it though!
 I will go and check out the skins on your link..thanx


----------



## malalol

Yeah that guy from Deviantart has some good looking skins! I like mine as follows, kinda simple... Used photoshop to create a better volume button and milkdrop replacing the spectrum analyzer (with presets selected to match color of the background). The search bar feature is everything I need for hours of uninterrupted listening pleasure... unless I can't name the album I want by memory and have to check the library


----------



## ROBSCIX

That is Xchange and it is a very cool skin with all the configuration and layout options you can really make it your own. You might want to try the sexy attached analyzers. It is an older winamp frequency analyzer but you can get some very unique and matched color settings for certain skins. Either way you have a great looking, functional skin there.


----------



## Jubei

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *razmajazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I like the simplicity and stability of Default UI and with minimal effort you can add a little eye candy to make it look decent too.
 I wish there was a component for browsing albums by cover art. With the DUI SDK finally out maybe I'll get my wish before long.












_

 

Very nice and clean. I like!


----------



## ROBSCIX

Post a pic if you use Foobar!


----------



## RicHSAD

Here is my updated setup. Not very flashy, but it is clean and functional.


----------



## S J

I use FooNight with a couple minor changes...

 Big: 





 and small


----------



## ROBSCIX

Cool much nicer the the DUI.


----------



## S J

like many others, I used the default UI for a long time because it was dead simple. When I finally got bored with it and started experimenting with other UIs, I was surprised at how useful/functional the many of the changes actually are (in addition to looking cool!)


----------



## ROBSCIX

Yes, I think many of use use the "flashier" skins because they add more functionality, not take features away!


----------



## adrift

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *S J* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use FooNight with a couple minor changes..._

 

I use foonight on my Mac version of Foobar. Nice minimal skin that does what I need.


----------



## Patu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *S J* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use FooNight with a couple minor changes..._

 

Your volume isn't maxed up!


----------



## S J

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Your volume isn't maxed up!_

 

lol, my amp is just out of arm's reach from my chair, and I'm waaayyyy too lazy to get up and turn that pesky volume knob


----------



## Patu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *S J* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_lol, my amp is just out of arm's reach from my chair, and I'm waaayyyy too lazy to get up and turn that pesky volume knob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No excuses. Reducing volume through foobar's volume control might reduce sound quality. Max it up and never touch it again.


----------



## S J

Fine!


----------



## MSmith83

Very nice configurations. Mine is quite basic, but it gets the job done. I downres'd from a high resolution, so things look a bit small.


----------



## rawrster

this thread makes me wish i still had foobar or that it ran well under linux


----------



## S J

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rawrster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_this thread makes me wish i still had foobar or that it ran well under linux_

 

x2 on the linux part


----------



## krmathis

Clean, simple and just get the job done...


----------



## gurubhai

My current DUI config :


----------



## Patu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Clean, simple and just get the job done..._

 

Clean and simple is fine but you sure take it to the extreme.


----------



## groovizintheheart

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rawrster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_this thread makes me wish i still had foobar or that it ran well under linux_

 

Amarok used to be my passion on Linux. But in the later versions it went from being an awesome player to probably one of the crappiest players I've ever seen. A lot of features removed, horrible UI etc, etc.


----------



## ROBSCIX

Here is one I have been twekaing and playing with for a few days:


----------



## groovizintheheart

Default UI all the way!... been using this setup for 6 years and never get tired of it. The facets component allows for such great flexibility in selection. I've been looking for a good peakmeter/spectrum that doesn't use the Columns UI interface to no avail.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Simple. Clean.


----------



## jasonwc

Using ColumnsUI with added columns for Performer and Orchestra, to facilitate searches of my classical collection.


----------



## ROBSCIX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *groovizintheheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Default UI all the way!... been using this setup for 6 years and never get tired of it. The facets component allows for such great flexibility in selection. I've been looking for a good peakmeter/spectrum that doesn't use the Columns UI interface to no avail._

 

Can you not just use the Winamp VIS wrapper? I am not sure if that uses the ColumnsUI though.


----------



## HeatFan12

Hey Rob, that looks like IbizaV2, one of my favorites. I have also tweaked it myself somewhat. How did you enlarge the left pane with the album art / artist pics?
 I believe the default shows three across. Would be nice to get five like you have.

 Thanks


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Clean and simple is fine but you sure take it to the extreme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I am just a minimalist kind of guy..


----------



## fenixdown110




----------



## groovizintheheart

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ROBSCIX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can you not just use the Winamp VIS wrapper? I am not sure if that uses the ColumnsUI though._

 

They stopped supporting it after 0.9.4. 
 I'm gonna settle for the peakmeter_spectrum component which I just found out you can use through dockable panels... excellent!


----------



## ROBSCIX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *groovizintheheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They stopped supporting it after 0.9.4. 
 I'm gonna settle for the peakmeter_spectrum component which I just found out you can use through dockable panels... excellent!_

 

Bummer, I wasn't sure as I am still figuring out many aspects of this player also but I am spending alot of time learning the scripting and other aspects as I like the idea of being able to change it to exactly what I want. However, I am nowhere near that stage yet!


----------



## Octavaryum

Pretty simple, works for me.


----------



## tasteful

Reviving this thread since I just tweaked my layout around.


----------



## Dojomoto

I hope the image isn't too big (I suck at forum posting trickery).


----------



## fufula

Kind of minimalistic when it comes to buttons and graphics with lots of info. Columns UI + some scripting, playing/stopping/pausing with kb shortcuts.


----------



## thuantran

Here's mine
   

   
  I like it simple and functional.


----------



## tasteful

New minmalism runaround.
   

   
  Edit: forgot to customize those columns yet. That's next (I don't think I'll update the thread just for that, though).


----------



## VncentValntine

meh =p


----------



## tasteful

You know you're using an old version of foobar there, *Vncent*?
   
  Updated every so slightly...
   

   
This is my wallpaper, so it goes rather nicely.
   
  Edit: Whoa, seriously! It looks like the future, *fufula*...


----------



## lozanoa11




----------



## fufula

Quote: 





tasteful said:


> You know you're using an old version of foobar there, *Vncent*?
> 
> (...)
> 
> Edit: Whoa, seriously! It looks like the future, *fufula*...


 

  
  Since I need a working VST wrapper plugin, I'm using an old version too, so it is by no means the future.


----------



## H-Money

before anyone ask what skin its....


----------



## VncentValntine

Quote:


tasteful said:


> You know you're using an old version of foobar there, *Vncent*?



   
  lol thanks for filling me in =p
  Quote: 





fufula said:


> Since I need a working VST wrapper plugin, I'm using an old version too, so it is by no means the future.


 

 which actually concerns me now.  I'm using a VST editor (Electri-Q v1.0)  Does the update affect anything VST related? or do I not know what I'm even talking about?


----------



## fufula

It does affect the plugins; 0.9.x ones won't work with foobar 1.x.x. Last I checked, there were no updated VST wrappers (which you need to run Electri-Q, for example) that work with the new version.


----------



## thuantran

Using this one http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=59206 fine with* foobar2000 1.1beta1*.


----------



## squall343




----------



## Achmedisdead

Just installed earlier today.....


----------



## tasteful

Yep, I got more minimal:


----------



## Dynobot




----------



## chamberlain

Quote: 





octavaryum said:


> Pretty simple, works for me.


 
   
  hi guys, how can I get this one or something really similar?
  Thankssss and listen to my music (myspace.com/chamberlainct)


----------



## Clipster

What theme is that tasteful?


----------



## reiserFS

A fb2k thread? I approve.


----------



## tasteful

Quote:


clipster said:


> What theme is that tasteful?


 
   
  It's actually just the default skin customized to my liking. I'll upload a copy of the config if you want it.
   
  ---
   
  reiserFS, what's with the huge picture in foobar? Sleeve photo or something? Artist photo?


----------



## thuantran

Nana Mizuki's pic (in reiserFS's config). Nice .
   
  I lost my foobar config when I reinstalled, so gone my playback time of over year in foobar config tohoho. I used this opportunity to create a new simple theme based on DUI with es_playlist.


----------



## reiserFS

Quote: 





thuantran said:


> Nana Mizuki's pic (in reiserFS's config). Nice .
> 
> I lost my foobar config when I reinstalled, so gone my playback time of over year in foobar config tohoho. I used this opportunity to create a new simple theme based on DUI with es_playlist.


 
  Kud Wafter OST, good taste.


----------



## Bricolage

Config I made by myself. I tried to get as much function in there and save space.


----------



## RedSky0




----------



## tasteful

That is sexy. Nice work.
  
  Quote: 





bricolage said:


> Config I made by myself. I tried to get as much function in there and save space.


----------



## xdanny

Great skins so far, I like them all!!
   
  Here is mine.  Tell me what you guys think!  This is an older pic, with version 0.9.6.9.  I am currently running the latest version, but the skin looks pretty much the same with a minor change.  I'll try to update this post when I get a chance.


----------



## matthewh133

Waiting on Br3tt's newy, looks amazing!


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





redsky0 said:


>


 

 This looks great! May I ask where from?


----------



## Clipster

Quote: 





tasteful said:


> Quote:
> 
> It's actually just the default skin customized to my liking. I'll upload a copy of the config if you want it.
> 
> ...


 
   Yes Please!!


----------



## reiserFS

Quote: 





tasteful said:


> reiserFS, what's with the huge picture in foobar? Sleeve photo or something? Artist photo?


 
  That's the artist photo, yep.


----------



## tasteful

Here ya go! I removed the color and font specifications (I hadn't changed the fonts) so it'll fit with your color scheme (and you can use Quick Appearance Setup to change color schemes).
  
  Quote: 





clipster said:


> Yes Please!!


----------



## Squa7ch

plain and simple.
   
  http://pics.dvian.net/images/ge8dcbxqw43jdrlf2ag7.jpg
   
  since the upload or import url thing isn't working for me.


----------



## tasteful

No kidding. Nice Tango decorations, by the way.


----------



## Squa7ch

I love me some tango lol...you should see the rest of my theme.


----------



## Tetsuma

It's probably already been posted, but i'm using ~GaSDauMin's ZiX skin.
http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&global=1&q=zix#/d2r0no1
   
   



   
  Uploaded with ImageShack.us




   



   
  Uploaded with ImageShack.us
   



   
  Uploaded with ImageShack.us
   



   
  Uploaded with ImageShack.us
   



   
  Uploaded with ImageShack.us
   



   
  Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TheReds

Finally got something, love the foo


----------



## Bloodoath

Quote: 





thuantran said:


> Nana Mizuki's pic (in reiserFS's config). Nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Angel Beats Huh?  That's a solid soundtrack.


----------



## thuantran

I think I have finalized my foobar config for a while, here it is:



   
  I use this script for automatic rating, if anyone interested they can set it up as instructed there.


----------



## tasteful

Something about foobar and anime...


----------



## Marcus_C

This is mine, no anime i'm afraid but just the default UI with a bit more functionality.


----------



## Jibbie

Finally got mine how I wanted it (except still having problems using podcatcher).


----------



## tasteful

That's classy lookin'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





jibbie said:


> Finally got mine how I wanted it (except still having problems using podcatcher).


----------



## Jibbie

Quote: 





tasteful said:


> That's classy lookin'.


 
   
  Thank you


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Too lazy to convert the wav files to FLAC and tag em so I left them as is. Lol


----------



## ekliptiko




----------



## tasteful

Ha, 'VIP BASS'.


----------



## tyrael

Mine


----------



## thuantran

Spoke too soon, after seeing myself does not use some features of the previous config, I went and minimize my config into this, it took me only a few minutes. I did try to use WSH Panel Mod but ended up getting into the previous pitfall of creating unneeded features and eye candies that I rarely look at,


.
  not to mention I'm bad at visual design and purely good at coding only


----------



## ounwx

I guess I'm going for sort of an iTunes/Winamp blend here.


----------



## thuantran

Made another config, I dug deep into WSH panel code which I didn't really wanna do, but it was fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## tasteful

Quote:


thuantran said:


> Made another config, I dug deep into WSH panel code which I didn't really wanna do, but it was fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Impressive. I like it.


----------



## thuantran

Made another lastfm artist art wsh panel. It has thumbnails. If you want it, other panels, or my whole theme, go *here.*


----------



## pumbaa32

Here is mine


----------



## sonci




----------



## thuantran

Spamming, wonder when I will get tired of this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   
  You can get the panel code or the entire theme are at http://www.mediafire.com/?c7td9icjuy2rw


----------



## computeruler




----------



## ViciousXUSMC

Nothing incredibly fancy but well organized making use of the tab filtering like Songbird has.
   
  Still a few things I wish I could do but it gets the job done.
   
  http://lh3.ggpht.com/_nNcVLzdKf-c/TM5mA8FRmbI/AAAAAAAADcE/YKbuGIVZVZc/Vicious%20Foobar.jpg


----------



## gandhirrea

How are ya'll putting the album art in the playlist?
  That's the only thing I'd change about my setup.


----------



## thuantran

You're using Default UI, then you need to install foo_esplaylist then set it up. Read the readme and tinkering around, it might be a little hard to navigate at first but it's easy once you get used to it.


----------



## gandhirrea

Thanks for the link, but after trying everything I can and not being able to make heads or tails of esplaylist I've come to the conclusion that esplaylist isn't what I want.
   
  All I want to do is add album art to each group in my playlist like this (doctored picture of what I want my final product to look like):
   

   
   
  Do I really need esplaylist to do this?
   
  I've also been tryin to get the grouping syntax correct. 
  I've got the label in the order I want, I just want it to be displayed like this:
   
  Closing Time [1973] - Tom Waits (MP3/CBR)
   
  What I've got now:
   
  %album% %date% - %artist% %codec%


----------



## thuantran

Well you have a few ways with order of increasing complexity:
  . DUI with esplaylist (what I told you)
  . CUI
  . DUI or CUI esplaylist or elplaylist
   
  But as I'm bored and your theme is quite easy to set up, I did it for you with DUI and esplaylist.
  Get *this* then extract the cfg file over your original esplaylist cfg file in your foobar profile folder. Next import the theme file gandhirrea.fth and you're done. The grouping is like in my config, but it provides what you want already.
   
  EDIT: the size of album cover in the playlist in the config I made is kinda small, just resize that column to any size you want.


----------



## Adub

Simple but effective. It would be nice to be able to incorporate my BBE VST plugin as a tab along the bottom, is there a plugin for such a purpose?


----------



## TheGame21x

Here's mine. Simple, but it gets the job done.


----------



## gandhirrea

Quote: 





thuantran said:


> ...


 


  Thanks!
  Looks perfect!
   
  Now that I have a reference I might be able to figure out what I'm doing!
   
  Again, I appreciate it


----------



## tuoppi




----------



## thuantran

I updated my config, 2 views:


  Last.fm panel code changes:
  . Major rewrite, move all lastfm query functions into bio panel.
 . Artist art retrieval is now done by parsing xml answer from lastfm by my code and wget instead of using art.exe (don't need .NET Framework now).
 . No more artist art panel randomly crashes (due to trigger happy playing one file after another with different artists), thanks to the first two changes.
 . Improve blacklist feature: no more downloading blacklist image to only delete them later.
 . Added Offline functionality.
 . User can change biography cache life time, and whether to refresh artist art at the same time.
   
*Download*


----------



## reiserFS

Nice taste in music, shame that Pizuya's Cell is pretty horrible since his latest albums.


----------



## Kaxro

This is my current setup using Br3tt's Xchange 360. I just installed foobar a couple of days ago so still got much to learn.
   
   


Spoiler






  Does anyone know if and how I could add some space between each artist/album in the playlist?


----------



## souomaior




----------



## Mr. B

Mono Lite Mod
   
  http://mrbsdomain.com/images/foobar2000_monolitemod.jpg


----------



## Dealth0072

Plain and simple broski.


----------



## OrosEcho

How does one skin foobar? I been looking but its the old version..


----------



## Dirtyworks

A friend setup the skin, so I couldn't help you, OrosEcho. Sorry.


----------



## thuantran

Spamming again . My config and some lastfm panels I coded.

   
  You can download the codes of my panels *here*.


----------



## mongolianfly

I've been using this skin for a while. It's quite simple, but works well.


----------



## thuantran

My stuffs got updated. Two simple foobar themes and lastfm_me_pak.zip contains the wsh panel codes only. Download *here* and discussion *here*. I also included theme screenshots there. If anyone use my lastfm scrobbler please disable/uninstall foo_audioscrobbler.


----------



## Brittonal

Ya, that skins is very nice!


----------



## FeiJai

Whenever I install skins, I get a script error where the seek and volume bars are. Anyway to fix this?


----------



## thuantran

Whichever foobar config you're using, you're likely to forget copying accompanying images.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Mine is simple and it works. Just used scratch pad to configure it. Maybe someday I'll try an actual skin but I don't work well with computers so it might be awhile....


----------



## Z3120

Quote: 





feijai said:


> Whenever I install skins, I get a script error where the seek and volume bars are. Anyway to fix this?


 


  Have you tried unchecking Safe Mode located under File > Preferences > Tools > WSH Panel Mod?


----------



## FeiJai

Quote: 





z3120 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  When I uncheck safe mode, 3 error messages pop up. I guess I'll stick to to stock skin.


----------



## N3v3rmind

very nice screens, think i´´ll have to tune my foobar , too :-D


----------



## Hente

I'm terrible at organizing my music... ;_;


----------



## idi74

I really need to organize my foobar. The filters for genre, artist, album are fantastic just have to get round to finding out how to do it.


----------



## tmars78

Quote: 





kaxro said:


> This is my current setup using Br3tt's Xchange 360. I just installed foobar a couple of days ago so still got much to learn.


 


  I also use a skin by Br3tt.
   
   
   


Spoiler


----------



## N3v3rmind

damit i´´m not gettin it running with a new skin :-/
   
  is there anwhere a manual for that ?


----------



## MCC

Quote: 





hente said:


> I'm terrible at organizing my music... ;_;


 

 00Uguu? Approved.
   
  I should probably do something about these tabs of mine.


----------



## Guess?

=)


----------



## Darkestred

Torn between kungfoo and yingyang


----------



## natalieqigqx1

bcpk said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine's very basic..






It saves me a lot time to look for the info, Thanks for releasing the info, It's quite useful.


----------



## Rasmutte

Hi, I need some help!

I'm looking for a very slim skin to my foobar, but I can't find any.

I just want it to be like... 1-2 cm big! Can someone help me?

For some year ago I had a quite nice skin that looked like this:





I want something similar, thanks.


----------



## JAChichorro

Here's mine, pretty simple.


----------



## gurubhai

Mine.


----------



## nivekz

I have been tweaking this for a good while, and finally settled with this. It seems to have gotten popular and request on other forums so I just blogged about it, check it if interested in it












Installation files, and instructions over at:

http://allkindsofneat.com/2011/03/19/spice-up-your-foobar/


----------



## bambadoo




----------



## daigo

Good choice, bambadoo.  I have been using the DarkOne skin on my foobar2k for a while now as well and like the color and layout a lot.


----------



## publicholiday

loving it


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





publicholiday said:


> loving it


 

 Nice! I'd love that one without all that info on the right side. What theme is this?


----------



## TekeRugburn

^ i second that.... i cant find a good site to find skins for foobar


----------



## griggmt

> Originally Posted by *TekeRugburn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^ i second that.... i cant find a good site to find skins for foobar


 
  Have you tried looking around http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/media/foobar2000/?order=5 ?  I've found a few gems there.


----------



## Patu

This is how my configuration looks like. I still use foobar2000 1.0.3. I can't upgrade to 1.1 because it loses my configurations and I haven't been able to restore them in 1.1. Any tips how I can update my foobar2000 and retain the configurations?


----------



## Marcus_C

> Any tips how I can update my foobar2000 and retain the configurations?


 

 I'm going to guess you enabled "per-user settings" when you installed, to keep your settings when you upgrade you need to switch it to a single user install and disable the option when you install the new version. To do that you need to delete the file "user_profiles_enabled" then find your config files (they'll be in the "documents and settings" folder under application data/foobar2000), then move that folder into the normal foobar directory. Then when you install a new version foobar will recognise the old configs but not override them. It's probably a good idea to make a backup of your entire foobar folder just in caqse before hand.


----------



## Patu

marcus_c said:


> I'm going to guess you enabled "per-user settings" when you installed, to keep your settings when you upgrade you need to switch it to a single user install and disable the option when you install the new version. To do that you need to delete the file "user_profiles_enabled" then find your config files (they'll be in the "documents and settings" folder under application data/foobar2000), then move that folder into the normal foobar directory. Then when you install a new version foobar will recognise the old configs but not override them. It's probably a good idea to make a backup of your entire foobar folder just in caqse before hand.




Thanks Marcus_C, this worked. I actually had the previous install so that the configuration files and everything was in the foobar2000 folder in program files but still it messed things up when installing new versions. Well I deleted the file you mentioned (user_profiles_enabled) and this did the trick. Now I installed the newest version over the old folder and everything seems to still work as it used to.


----------



## Clipster

publicholiday said:


> loving it




Do we know what theme this is?

Thanks


----------



## publicholiday

It is Foo.RepSed v1.1...


----------



## publicholiday

matthewh133 said:


> Nice! I'd love that one without all that info on the right side. What theme is this?




Foo.RepSed v1.1, you could remove it too =)


----------



## ramadugu

Thanks Br3tt for you customization Exchange. Awesome!!


----------



## Robot Metal

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Robot Metal

Seriously though,


----------



## 3DPRO

simple but provide a lot of info.


----------



## BASGTA




----------



## Ze_Blitzkrieg

Very simple, but effective in what info I like to have readily available to me about my music.


----------



## Tilpo

Reviving the thread!


edit: Discovered Panel Stack Splitter


----------



## ychy




----------



## alex-dsd

Hi qkl,
   
  I like this screen and I would like to try it on my computer. Can you share it with me please? Or can you give me the link where it can be found?
  Thanks in advance, Alex  
  
  Quote: 





gkl said:


> Simple, easy on resources
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Br3tt

Hi there, here is my last one


----------



## Br3tt

new CUI config : Slate


----------



## wullymc

Quote: 





br3tt said:


> Hi there, here is my last one


 

 I love the look of this one!  Great job!  How can I get it?


----------



## wullymc

Wow!  I found it.
   
  It seems super hard or complicated to update the skins!  Components to be installed, must be running right version....I think I'll pass and just use the default!


----------



## Roller

Current interface, going down the simplicity route


----------



## Br3tt

working on a WSH Panel Mod script to obtain a usable CoverFlow, i'm close from the final release, beta7 just released and fully usable and optimized, try it 
   

   
  Get it here: http://fav.me/d4t4lh7
   
  playlist viewer script in progress too, but not shared yet


----------



## eahm

Too minimal?


----------



## kingoftown1

Here's a last.fm-heavy layout


----------



## ekliptiko

Quote:
   


kingoftown1 said:


> Here's a last.fm-heavy layout


 

   
   
   mind sharing some details on your setup here? real interesting stuff. how do you pull information from last.fm? like profile information and similar artists? nice layout as well. here is my current setup:
   
clicky


----------



## kingoftown1

The more pressing questions is why do you not have Wobble Factor?


----------



## ekliptiko

Ha, good question. money, i suppose. i think you may have pushed me into going to find it. so in some research, i found some interesting .xml files available in each users last.fm profile. im dying to know how you did this.
  
  Quote: 





kingoftown1 said:


> The more pressing questions is why do you not have Wobble Factor?


----------



## kingoftown1

I'm afraid the answer's not all that exciting...just stealing panels from foo silk: http://matthijsb.deviantart.com/art/foo-silk-4-0-beta-4-170546750
  Not entirely sure where the similar artists panel came from, but it's WSH Panel mod just like the other stuff


----------



## Lord Crow




----------



## pompon

Coverflow should follow facet selection or column_ui selection I hope. I have over 2800 albums !


----------



## Br3tt

my WSH CoverFlow script works fine with my 5000 albums in a single playlist (libray view), and it follows the selection of course.
   
  beta 9.1 just released : http://pastebin.com/u/Br3tt


----------



## Noks

Stylish and simplistic, i like it a lot.


----------



## vladj




----------



## Tilpo

vladj said:


>




Took me a while to figure out they were four different shots, and not one big one.


----------



## Ralf Hutter

May be the most boring one in this entire thread, but all I do is use FB2K for playing music, don't need any extra features:


----------



## sluker

I have had this so long that I don't even remember what set up it is.


----------



## Tilpo

sluker said:


> I have had this so long that I don't even remember what set up it is.



That tube in the background... It looks pretty.

Care to share the source picture?


----------



## sluker

Here you go

  Quote: 





tilpo said:


> That tube in the background... It looks pretty.
> Care to share the source picture?


----------



## Tilpo




----------



## Br3tt

it's Spotifoo, one of my configs, shared here : http://fav.me/d35fg2d


----------



## Terja

My all-time favorite foobar skin! Download, questions, answers available here. (DarkOne v3.0.1)


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





terja said:


> My all-time favorite foobar skin! Download, questions, answers available here. (DarkOne v3.0.1)


 
  Oh, is there a new version of DarkOne?  I will have to go get it and check it out.  Also my favorite skin for foobar.


----------



## Optimus Praim

Ι love DarkOne also.....
As far as i know 3.0.1 is the latest version..


----------



## Terja

Yes 3.0.1 is the latest version and I think the best one yet. I've used DarkOne from the earliest versions and always found it really good even then. Tedgo has done a fantastic job with it.


----------



## vladj

My foobar for a carpc. The button "panel" on the monitor displays the data from the car.
 Foobar from "foo_uie_explorer", easily run any movie from your computer to Pot Player.

 Sorry for bad English.


----------



## macarych

foobar2000 as XMPlay skin neutron.
  Hi *vladj* 
https://sites.google.com/site/7inchpack/home/screenshot/eng


----------



## Phos

I tried darkone for a while, remember not liking it for a reason I can't recall.  Then I decided to just Keep it simple, stupid:


----------



## Optimus Praim

Quote: 





macarych said:


> foobar2000 as XMPlay skin neutron.
> Hi *vladj*
> https://sites.google.com/site/7inchpack/home/screenshot/eng


 
   
   
  Hey man i like your work,that meter seems qool!
  Can you give us some info to help us out with the installation?


----------



## pbjabba

I've been rocking foo_silk for a while now. I love the last.fm integration and auto-downloading cover art and artist photos. Def recommended


----------



## macarych

Quote: 





optimus praim said:


> Hey man i like your work,that meter seems qool!
> Can you give us some info to help us out with the installation?


 
  More info can be found here:
http://customize.org/foobar/skins/88791
http://macarych.deviantart.com/#/d51tt62


----------



## Optimus Praim

Quote: 





macarych said:


> More info can be found here:
> http://customize.org/foobar/skins/88791
> http://macarych.deviantart.com/#/d51tt62


 
  I can't get it to work..
  I copy-pasted all of your files in the foobar directory but it doesn't change anything when i open foobar.
  How i trigger it?


----------



## macarych

Quote: 





optimus praim said:


> I can't get it to work..
> I copy-pasted all of your files in the foobar directory but it doesn't change anything when i open foobar.
> How i trigger it?


 
  Installation:
 1 to install foobar2000.
 2 remove from a folder "foobar2000" a file "user_profiles_enable".
 3 to unpack archive in a folder with foobar2000, agreed on all replacements of files.
  Item "1" will be skipped.


----------



## nandos

found a setup i can live with


----------



## OJNeg

Here's what I got going on. I haven't really found a theme that suits me so right now I'm just running a tricked out version with plenty of gadgets all over.


----------



## ChipnDalebowl

Here's what my ColumnsUI setup is. If I want the spectrum thingies I just go open them....don't need them open all the time wasting memory in the background.


----------



## Brooko

Placebo ......


----------



## Lazwarth

Here's mine, simple, useful, uncomplicated.


----------



## macarych

*Neutron mod#2 b2.*


----------



## crooner

Here is my setup using DarkOne skin:


----------



## H3ndrix




----------



## Dutchi MerenGue

this first one is the mini view
   
   
   
   

   
  this is the expanded view, i forgot the name of the skin, but its pretty unrecognizable from its stock form, switched out all the pictures and played with colors, fonts and presentation/layout


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





dutchi merengue said:


> i forgot the name of the skin, but its pretty unrecognizable from its stock form, switched out all the pictures and played with colors, fonts and presentation/layout


 
   
  The skin was called "Placebo"


----------



## macarych




----------



## Deoxy

http://i.imgur.com/kTVGl.png


----------



## tommy321

I´m sort of surprised that I don´t see more spectrograms in this thread, since it´s probably the main reason why I have foobar 
  But, then I´m studying signal processing, and we work with them all the time and I enjoy looking at music for a change, (it´s also nice to know what I´m looking at, but I guess that should´t be a problem for an audiophile, even tough no-one forced you guys to learn the fourier transform)
   
  ... I would upload my boring screenshot, it the server let me


----------



## Tilpo

tommy321 said:


> I´m sort of surprised that I don´t see more spectrograms in this thread, since it´s probably the main reason why I have foobar
> But, then I´m studying signal processing, and we work with them all the time and I enjoy looking at music for a change, (it´s also nice to know what I´m looking at, but I guess that should´t be a problem for an audiophile, even tough no-one forced you guys to learn the fourier transform)
> 
> ... I would upload my boring screenshot, it the server let me




Spectrograms are awesome. I always enjoy looking at those while listening to music. 

You don't need to know how Fourier transformations work too look at one though. Though I wouldn't mind knowing some more about it either. I recently looked at the lecture notes of Fourier analysis my uni uses, and the subject looked extremely easy. I could still decide to do it this period. (I'm a math and physics double major student)


----------



## OJNeg

I used to use the spectrogram, but I decided the Spectrum + Waveform seekbar + VU meter was a lot easier on the eyes.


----------



## thegunner100

I like keeping it nice and simple. Tabs for everything that I need. My main playlist has all my tracks and i usually use the "find" feature to look for what I need.
   
  I just made and arranged everything here myself. If anyone is interested in it, PM me!


----------



## tommy321

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Spectrograms are awesome. I always enjoy looking at those while listening to music.
> You don't need to know how Fourier transformations work too look at one though. Though I wouldn't mind knowing some more about it either. I recently looked at the lecture notes of Fourier analysis my uni uses, and the subject looked extremely easy. I could still decide to do it this period. (I'm a math and physics double major student)


 

 in that case you shouldn´t have any trouble with it, but honestly they thought us about the transform and spectrums at I think 2-3 courses (that i managed to pass somehow) before I finally understood what they were on an acoustics course. I guess that audio makes it easier to create a picture in your head about this stuff.


----------



## Squa7ch

I finally decided to try out something new...me like.


----------



## ROBSCIX

Quote: 





macarych said:


> *Neutron mod#2 b2.*


 

 That's slick.


----------



## heynice




----------



## philgodbout

Whitecap running behind Foobar2000. f2k window is at 50% transparency.


----------



## Mani ATH 87

This Dark One skin is amazing.


----------



## starmouse

Here is my very basic KISS Foobar, there are no flashing lights, no art work, no lyrics, not even a volume control. Everything is controlled by FoorbarCon on a Nexus 7 tablet.


----------



## macarych

F2K 4 CarPC.


----------



## vladj

TECH by Br3tt,mod Zin-Uru and me a little bit


----------



## ROBSCIX

Br3tt is the man for Foobar skins.


----------



## ManuLM

simple, convenient... (no skins, just remapping)


----------



## DBMethos

Wow, so many beautiful skins. I typically like a very minimal setup, but looking at some of these makes me want to try them!


----------



## bluzeboy




----------



## bluzeboy

http://tedgo.deviantart.com/art/DarkOne-v3-0-1-187628705


----------



## BrokeStudent

Quote: 





mani ath 87 said:


> This Dark One skin is amazing.


 
   
  And just like that I am going back to foobar. Thanks.


----------



## Amorgan

Wow guys, after taking a look at your skins it make me feel like a noob in customization. I still have the default theme, going to try some new skins tonight.


----------



## daigo

Good to see so many people enjoy the DarkOne skin.


----------



## whirlwind




----------



## Anarion

I keep it simple.


----------



## whirlwind

OK...I am finally figuring out how to work this....great skin macarych


----------



## e6600

i like mine simple as well


----------



## Rachmaninoff




----------



## HeatFan12




----------



## macarych

[size=x-small]VU Meter as the dashboard BMW 750 (for CarPC).[/size]


----------



## whirlwind

Hey macarych....how do I get the artist pic to show up in the left side pane, as my screenshot above.
   
  I dont know how I did that, but i really like that look of the artist picture, behind the song titles


----------



## macarych

Image under playlist will be seen only if the image is in a folder with the artist.
   
  If there is no picture can be downloaded using the "Now Playing", a component of the right panel.


----------



## whirlwind

Thanks!


----------



## OJNeg

Recently started using the Facets plug-in. I love it!


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





macarych said:


> Image under playlist will be seen only if the image is in a folder with the artist.
> 
> If there is no picture can be downloaded using the "Now Playing", a component of the right panel.


 
  Only seems to be working with some of my artist....others only show pics in now playing, but not playlist


----------



## macarych

I have so happens, but rarely. How to fix not looking. In any case, video how to use "now playing" http://youtu.be/Exhg_pcrEfI


----------



## whirlwind

Quote: 





macarych said:


> I have so happens, but rarely. How to fix not looking. In any case, video how to use "now playing" http://youtu.be/Exhg_pcrEfI


 
  Thanks again


----------



## Lord Crow

Old:





lord crow said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




New:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Things just keep getting more complex.


----------



## Anarion

Changed the seek bar, something I always wanted to do. Much more convenient.


----------



## BASGTA




----------



## AK7579




----------



## daigo

Quote: 





ak7579 said:


>


 
   
  Nice foobar skin.  Is that a package from somewhere?


----------



## AK7579

Yes, found it in DeviantArt:
   
  http://macarych.deviantart.com/art/Neutron-v01-2013-328036553


----------



## daleb

I kind of care about music analysis, as you can see... It used to have more, actually.


----------



## jenneth




----------



## jjinh

Mine's just simple and functional (i've blacked out my album list to save myself the embarrassment...)


----------



## Johnnyhi




----------



## Terja

^ ^ Hey that's a really cool skin for Foobar. What is it called? Kind of reminds of a Zune skin.


----------



## Johnnyhi

It's called Metro http://fanco86.deviantart.com/art/Metro-163447843   
   i was going to make one from scratch, but i liked this skin so i decided to take the shortcute lol...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
    
   
  what you see is some mods that i have done on it... not finish


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





johnnyhi said:


> It's called Metro http://fanco86.deviantart.com/art/Metro-163447843
> i was going to make one from scratch, but i liked this skin so i decided to take the shortcute lol...
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I do like how clean it is, but then I would be forced to find a cleaner and more minimalist wallpaper to match that when it's playing.


----------



## Dutchi MerenGue

Quote: 





johnnyhi said:


> It's called Metro http://fanco86.deviantart.com/art/Metro-163447843
> i was going to make one from scratch, but i liked this skin so i decided to take the shortcute lol...
> 
> 
> ...


 
  thats a really really nice skin, will you update us when you finish all your mods on it? i want to see the finished product


----------



## Terja

While checking out the Metro skin link I also found out the DarkOne theme had been updated to v4. v3 was already pretty good and a tough act to follow, but v4 really takes it up a notch. Here's a screen shot:


----------



## pompon

Nice work.


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





terja said:


> While checking out the Metro skin link I also found out the DarkOne theme had been updated to v4. v3 was already pretty good and a tough act to follow, but v4 really takes it up a notch. Here's a screen shot:


 
  Oh, I will definitely have to check this out.  This update looks really good (avid DarkOne skin user for a couple of years now).


----------



## mikiphile

Hello guys, I am wandering what skin to get. 

 For me it is VITAL that it does not interfere with the performance of foobar2000/wasapi and that it will not cause any dropouts or anything which would affect the *sound quality,* which used to happen on my old computer ALL the time.

 I actually like the Metro skin a lot, but I would also like to keep the functionality foobar offers with its graphs and meters like: Spectrum, Peak and VU meteres.. 

 Is there a nice skin which is well made, simplistic (clean looking), and functional at the same time?
   
  Also, how can you make one yourself? Is it complicated?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## macarych




----------



## MUSICCURE

Quote: 





vladj said:


> TECH by Br3tt,mod Zin-Uru and me a little bit


 
  I've just downloaded this theme this morning.  Does anyone know how I can get an artist's picture to show up on the playview like shown above?  All album art shows up fine.  I've done several searches on google and havent been able to get pictures to show yet.  With each change of song I'd like to see a different picture with each specific song.  Is this possible?


----------



## macarych

Skin "Denim"


----------



## HeatFan12

Been using Tech a long time and still luvin' it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Cheers!


----------



## esw1026




----------



## Kost

Which skin is this? It looks great.
   
  Quote: 





esw1026 said:


>


----------



## natrixx

Quote: 





kost said:


> Which skin is this? It looks great.


 
   
  DarkOne v4.0, I believe


----------



## Fork

I posted the thread below for anyone who needs easy, step-by-step instructions to create these views and feature settings.
   
   

   

   
   
   
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/633529/foobar-the-easy-way-to-make-it-much-better#post_8818886


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





natrixx said:


> DarkOne v4.0, I believe


 
   
  Yep, it's the new DarkOne skin.  Someone posted it here a few months ago which made me go install it as well (had been using an older version of the skin).


----------



## flippin

My own skin, submitted about a week or so on DeviantArt. 
  Planning to add a couple of things, any feedback would be appreciated.
   
  http://flipout69.deviantart.com/art/FooDeck-v1-1-387587928


----------



## daigo

Fairly clean and modern layout.  I'll try to remember to give it a try the next time I feel like changing skins.


----------



## oeyhamre

Here`s my layout, nothing fancy, just fiddled around a bit with Colums UI:
   
,
   
  And admittedly a pretty fancy VST EQ (the SLP Passeq):


----------



## esw1026

To Kost
   
  DarkOne v4.0
   
  You can take this skin at http://tedgo.deviantart.com/art/DarkOne-v4-360862076


----------



## macarych

Quote: 





flippin said:


> My own skin, submitted about a week or so on DeviantArt.
> Planning to add a couple of things, any feedback would be appreciated.
> 
> http://flipout69.deviantart.com/art/FooDeck-v1-1-387587928


 
  Looks great.


----------



## flippin

Quote: 





daigo said:


> Fairly clean and modern layout.  I'll try to remember to give it a try the next time I feel like changing skins.


 
   
  Thanks!
   
  Quote: 





macarych said:


> Looks great.


 
   
  Thanks. you have a lot of great uploads on DA, especially VU meter skins that inspired me to create that.


----------



## spurxiii




----------



## netsky3

i love this thread!


----------



## elmoe

Let's revive it then!
  

  
 Here's mine.


----------



## HeatFan12




----------



## kh600rr

These screen shots are of Foobar?


----------



## netsky3

kh600rr said:


> These screen shots are of Foobar?


 
  
 yep.
  
 Anyone here have a version of foobar for mac to pass me?
 Thank you


----------



## HeatFan12

kh600rr said:


> These screen shots are of Foobar?


 
  
  
 Indeed!
  
 One of my all time favs


----------



## kh600rr

heatfan12 said:


> Indeed!
> 
> One of my all time favs



My Foobar looks nothing like that..


----------



## elmoe

You can extensively modify foobar to look pretty much however you want. There's also plenty of skins/themes out there.


----------



## souomaior

elmoe said:


> Let's revive it then!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine.


 
  
 What is this skin?


----------



## elmoe

It's called Flex:
  
 http://raknor.deviantart.com/art/Flex-Foobar-v-0-5-156703815


----------



## kh600rr

Sweet!!! Thanks pal.


----------



## elmoe

No worries. A quick google search for "foobar themes" will net you plenty of good looking/functional stuff.


----------



## HeatFan12

Kameleon


----------



## RainHeaven




----------



## eahm

.


----------



## PalJoey

My layout - fairly simple, I know, but I like it.


----------



## AK7579




----------



## elmoe

ak7579 said:


>


 
  
 That's a nice one, what is it called?


----------



## AK7579

elmoe said:


> That's a nice one, what is it called?


 
 It's called FooDeck, http://www.deviantart.com/art/FooDeck-v1-3-387587928. It also has two mini player skins which I also use often


----------



## elmoe

Nice, thanks!


----------



## mdh994

I am new to foobar, but in my searches for skins i found darkone v4
 was the best looking in my opinion 
  
https://imageshack.com/i/ipwAsB3Np


----------



## ChoonyFish

mdh994 said:


> I am new to foobar, but in my searches for skins i found darkone v4
> was the best looking in my opinion
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ipwAsB3Np


 

 It was DarkOne v3.1 skin on foobar that caught my eye when looking for an alternative to iTunes.
  
 Still use it - I prefer it to v4.  Never seen a foobar skin look better, and got it tweaked just how I like it.


----------



## macarych




----------



## Terja

Ok .. we give ... What skin is that??


----------



## macarych

Cornsilk


----------



## GustavMahler

Hi, Please help me. I have many music files (Mainly FLAC) on computer A that is connected to the internet with wire. I have a laptop conneted with wifi and it has foobar2000, And i want it to play the files on my home PC (computer A) via home network. Will it change the quality of the files or decrease sound quality by any way? And if the laptop will be connected to the internet with a wire will it be better than WiFI? Thanks!


----------



## btym

my tweaked version of catrox


----------



## Acclaim

ak7579 said:


> It's called FooDeck, http://www.deviantart.com/art/FooDeck-v1-3-387587928. It also has two mini player skins which I also use often


 
 I can't seem to be able to move the window once it's opened.. Care to help me out?


----------



## AK7579

acclaim said:


> I can't seem to be able to move the window once it's opened.. Care to help me out?


 
 With the full player open I can click and drag on the top bar or in the empty space to the left of the number 1 on the bottom. The same empty space works in the larger mini player. For the smallest player you can click and drag on the lower right corner.


----------



## rez11

acclaim said:


> I can't seem to be able to move the window once it's opened.. Care to help me out?


 


  
 Middle Mouse moves the player found in readme, for FooDeck.


----------



## Vartan

I love minimalism.


----------



## patchoncas

Here is mine tiny and tidy!


----------



## adisib

Still need to work on that visualization tab a lot.


----------



## Criss969

I've always been a fan of the default interface.. I don't know why.


----------



## Peti

That's mine. Simple yet informative.


----------



## Peti

and now it got even better, haha! Only, I wish someone could explain how can I listen sacd on my foobar....


----------



## patchoncas

peti said:


> and now it got even better, haha! Only, I wish someone could explain how can I listen sacd on my foobar....


 
 Check this out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
http://sourceforge.net/projects/sacddecoder/


----------



## Peti

patchoncas said:


> Check this out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks man! It says:
  
 NOTES:
     This plugin is capable to decode Super Audio CD ISO image content.
     This plugin contains CODE FROM SACD Ripper http://code.google.com/p/sacd-ripper/ project.

 USE:
     Install foo_input_sacd.fb2k-component file and restart foobar. Then open *.ISO image file for playback.
     When needed adjust output volume and samplerate at File->Preferences->Tools->SACD.
     For direct DSD playback ASIO driver with DSD support is required.
     To use editable tags check it at File->Preferences->Tools->SACD.
     To playback SACD-R/RW discs create the new playlist, insert disc into DVD drive and drag-n-drop
     DVD drive letter (root folder) on the created playlist. Or, if UDF file system exists on SACD-R/RW,
     open MASTER1.TOC file.
     If your dac/soundcard supports DSD playback through ASIO driver you can set up ASIO proxy:
     1. Run ASIOProxyInstall-X.X.X.exe to install foo_dsd_asio ASIO proxy driver.
     2. In foobar configure foo_dsd_asio proxy by selecting appropriate DSD compatible ASIO driver,
            DSD playback method, PCM to DSD conversion method (if needed) and DSD samplerate for PCM to DSD conversion.
     3. Select foo_dsd_asio as the output device.
     4. If playback is in DSD mode you should get samplerates 2822400 or 5644800 and silence on VU Meter.
     
     For PCM playback it is possible to use custom FIR filters. Some filter samples are put in filters subfolder.
  
  
  
 Just to make sure I got it right: Does that mean I can play back sacd iso files WITHOUT a compatible dac? I got O2/ODAC which is NOT DSD compliant.


----------



## patchoncas

I never used that plugin but I think if you don't have a DSD DAC, foobar converts your SACD files on the fly to PCM so you can listen to them through "normal" means.


----------



## Peti

Will give it a try as soon asI get back from work! Thank you again.


----------



## Edvinoske

Hey 
 Nice setups everyone nothing like mine.. :/
  

  
 My old setup.
 I can`t post images for some reason <.<


----------



## Peti

patchoncas said:


> I never used that plugin but I think if you don't have a DSD DAC, foobar converts your SACD files on the fly to PCM so you can listen to them through "normal" means.


 

 Been working flawlessly! What a perfect Christmas gift after all those months of trying in vain! 
  
 thanks man


----------



## patchoncas

peti said:


> thanks man


 
  
 No problem!
  
 Merry Christmas to you too


----------



## asilker

Here's my current. I'm brand new to all this, just spent all night on it haha
 here's a link. apparently since i'm new here I can't post pictures direct... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 http://www.audiokarma.org/forums/picture.php?albumid=3986&pictureid=28119


----------



## asilker

macarych said:


>




This is gorgeous :O


----------



## VonHess

Where can I get this exact layout?  thanks


----------



## jason761

This is my foobar UI. Simple interface that displays some meta on the side.


----------



## macarych

5


----------



## Vartan

*minimaliz rulz*


----------



## almo89

This is mine. It's nice not having to use the Windows file explorer to go through my music library anymore. Everything can be accessed through Foobar.


----------



## fate64

Is foobar easier to use than jriver?


----------



## PalJoey

fate64 said:


> Is foobar easier to use than jriver?


 
 They are different. I don't have JRiver, but I do sometimes use the Pono software, which is a stripped-down version of JRiver.
  
 In its basic form, Foobar is more about text searches, while JRiver has a more graphic-based interface. I have both, because I find myself choosing different things to play, depending on which player I'm using.
  
 Foobar is far more customisable, but some of the extra features and layout changes require a bit of knowledge/experience to set up. To use, it is simple as anything and seems to make very small demands on a computer's processing power.


----------



## ExtremeGamerBR

This interface is better than any other from any music player that I've tried.


----------



## macarych

My skin.


----------

